# Help me Trouble Shoot Please ! Accuair help please !!!



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

So, I have had my Bags installed for a 2 months now. With Zero problems. Earlier this morning i aired the car up to get over some rough parking lot area , i parked the car and turned it off, and got my coffee, i returned to my car got in a safe area and and began to air out a little bit more to a more comfortable ride height. as i was airing down, in the process.. it stoped. i thought my finger slipped and i tied again and nothing. luckly it only aired down quickly so the car was still driveable. the controller blinked white more then 10x very fast then red. in the accuair ownser manual troubleshooting page didnt show anything on what it did... so i got the car t work, and the controller got very hot in the car because of the humid temp's and may have got direcct sunlight on accident. i reutned to start looking at the controller, but the controller is now stuck like this










Even with no key in the ignition the, pad stay's very very dimly lit. and is stuck in that look. I have checked all fuses , switched the relay and grounds are good. compressor wont kick on and the controller wont do anything but stay like that.. the car is on Accuair e-level... the e level is not working just yet because i have not calibrated it yet. so sensors should be out of the question. and memory is not yet same due to no calibration, which is why i was manually air'in up and down.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

AWDIOS said:


> So, I have had my Bags installed for a 2 months now. With Zero problems. Earlier this morning i aired the car up to get over some rough parking lot area , i parked the car and turned it off, and got my coffee, i returned to my car got in a safe area and and began to air out a little bit more to a more comfortable ride height. as i was airing down, in the process.. it stoped. i thought my finger slipped and i tied again and nothing. luckly it only aired down quickly so the car was still driveable. the controller blinked white more then 10x very fast then red. in the accuair ownser manual troubleshooting page didnt show anything on what it did... so i got the car t work, and the controller got very hot in the car because of the humid temp's and may have got direcct sunlight on accident. i reutned to start looking at the controller, but the controller is now stuck like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We haven't seen a heat damaged touchpad yet, but it looks and sounds like that might be the case on yours. Give us a call in the morning and we will send a loaner touchpad while we take diagnose yours. 877-247-3696


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

have u tried disconnecting power to the ECU?


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We haven't seen a heat damaged touchpad yet, but it looks and sounds like that might be the case on yours. Give us a call in the morning and we will send a loaner touchpad while we take diagnose yours. 877-247-3696


 Cool Reno. 

I'll also disconnect power to ecu. See if anything helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

i was wondering if heat would damage these. one time mine was so hot i couldnt even hold it. i have tinted windows which helps some but now i put it in my console instead of the cupholder on really hot days.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

AccuAir is such a good company. I had a completely unrelated issue and they helped me out and i got it fixed with a quickness. :thumbup:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

ripNdip said:


> i was wondering if heat would damage these. one time mine was so hot i couldnt even hold it. i have tinted windows which helps some but now i put it in my console instead of the cupholder on really hot days.


 Yeah I've been worried about that now, still confused on why the whole system **** down previous to the controller getting really hot. ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

When it stopped working , no clicks no snaps , no noises whatsoever. Compressor was off, tank was filled... Just stopped releasing air. The controller blinked white faster and many times faster then you could count.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Accuair has helped me out NUMEROUS times... They will take care of you. As a business owner myself it's good to see that there are other companies out there that step to the plate to help the consumer...


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I had to turn down the brightness on my controller because it was getting too hot in the summer heat. Turned it down to about half brightness and now it is always fine to just hold in my hand :thumbup:


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> I had to turn down the brightness on my controller because it was getting too hot in the summer heat. Turned it down to about half brightness and now it is always fine to just hold in my hand :thumbup:


 i need to do this. never messed with it after i had it installed.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We haven't seen a heat damaged touchpad yet, but it looks and sounds like that might be the case on yours. Give us a call in the morning and we will send a loaner touchpad while we take diagnose yours. 877-247-3696


 That's customer service. :thumbup:


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

aVWGTIguy said:


> That's customer service. :thumbup:


 Yup, also sending a ecu just incase 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

rgarjr said:


> have u tried disconnecting power to the ECU?


 did this tonight, ZILCH  


new controller and ECU will be here tomorrow , well see what happens


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

Switched ecu and new controller and new controller wire which plugged into new ecu , same problem. Same dim light, now I'm thinking a burned out compressor , or pressure switch ? I don't know. All the grounds are as tight. As a frogs ass , and have been working perfectly fine since day 1. They havnt rattled loose a bit. Sooo now what. The car is aired out and stuck in my driveway. I had the system completely apart tonight. Fuses are fine. Rely has also been changed. Wtf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Compressor wouldn't cause anything on your ECU to screw up. It is a completely seperate entity. 
When you plug in your compressor does it flash white ~10 times really quickly? (car being off) 
If it flashes then that means you are getting power to the ECU. 

I have never seen all the sensors red before, i suppose that means that none of the sensors are reading. Is the sensor plug clipped in all of the way??


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> Compressor wouldn't cause anything on your ECU to screw up. It is a completely seperate entity.
> When you plug in your compressor does it flash white ~10 times really quickly? (car being off)
> If it flashes then that means you are getting power to the ECU.
> 
> I have never seen all the sensors red before, i suppose that means that none of the sensors are reading. Is the sensor plug clipped in all of the way??


 

Sensors are not even calibrated , iv'e haven't been running on " e-level" for this whole time.. just been manually air'n up or down. It cant be the sensors because its has ran perfectly fine with them not being calibrated for the last 2 months. still working on the travel issue of them . And yes the clip is "clicked" in and secure to ecu . 
Secondly , if you read the my first post , when the system shut down - yes the touch-pad lit and flashed white many many times, but then went into this very dim lit locked in mode.. which is why we changed the touch pad and ecu just incase it fried them. The touch -pad will stay lit even with no key in the ignition. before this whole problem occurred, as soon as the key was turned to OFF the touch-pad would shut down as the whole system. now the touch-kad stays dimly lit, unless i disconnect it from the wire... 

since i am running the exo mounts i have the grounds going to the valve block, then a seperate wire going from that down to the trunk floor which i feel is a good ground


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Have you traced all the wiring to make sure that nothing is crimped, frayed, loose, touching or anything? Its simplistic but it could be the problem. Take apart the harness and look at the pins and see if any backed out. 

Is there any way that you can jumper contacts on the VU4 to force it to energize on the manifold?


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

what's the voltage look like, do you have a voltmeter to see how much the ECU is seeing? At this point it does sound like the problem could lie on the wiring. Something maybe grounded.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

rgarjr said:


> what's the voltage look like, do you have a voltmeter to see how much the ECU is seeing? At this point it does sound like the problem could lie on the wiring. Something maybe grounded.


 gonna do voltage test tomorrow, and play with the grounds more:banghead:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

AWDIOS said:


> Sensors are not even calibrated , iv'e haven't been running on " e-level" for this whole time.. just been manually air'n up or down. It cant be the sensors because its has ran perfectly fine with them not being calibrated for the last 2 months. still working on the travel issue of them . And yes the clip is "clicked" in and secure to ecu .
> Secondly , if you read the my first post , when the system shut down - yes the touch-pad lit and flashed white many many times, but then went into this very dim lit locked in mode.. which is why we changed the touch pad and ecu just incase it fried them. The touch -pad will stay lit even with no key in the ignition. before this whole problem occurred, as soon as the key was turned to OFF the touch-pad would shut down as the whole system. now the touch-kad stays dimly lit, unless i disconnect it from the wire...
> 
> since i am running the exo mounts i have the grounds going to the valve block, then a seperate wire going from that down to the trunk floor which i feel is a good ground


 Thanks but I asked a different question. When you initially plug in the controller does it flash white? 

I am just trying to gather all the information I can to try to help... 

Which wire/place did you tap into for your switched 12V power?


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

No, the touch-pad dosnt do anything anymore besides stays dimly lit at all time while the ignition is turned over. 

Ignition. Off the key. Then 12v is right to the battery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Still not sure if we are understanding each other. Car is completely off, key out of ignition, controller is in your pocket for instance. You walk up to the car, unlock it, sit down and plug in the controller without starting the ignition. What happens?


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Everyone for your help.. the fix was a simple ground.. switched it again tonight after more process of elimination, which left us to the ground. These e-level are very touchy with the grounds like people have said, true believer right here. Thanks everyone


----------

